# CECILIO: Finalment ja et tenim en els + de 2.000!



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio! Estimat valencianet!

Ja era hora! Et felicito en la teva arribada en els 2.000, si bé tinc la sensació que ets el rei d'aquest espai i que duus escrits una infinitat de missatges.

I és que jo sóc aquí des de fa poc més d'un any i estrany ha estat el dia que no m'hagi creuat amb el teu valuós ajut i amb la teva amabilitat. Sembla, doncs, que avances amb lentitud pel que fa a nombre de posts, però la rapidesa i els rècords no sempre són sinònim de qualitat. "A poc a poc i amb bona lletra", "A pams"... és així com es fan bé les coses.

Així mateix et voldria agrair la teva presència en el fòrum per posar el teu granet de sorra/arena en la difusió de la parla de València, una joia que no podem permetre que es perdi o que ens la facin perdre.

Endavant, amic Cecilio, i gràcies per la teva amabilitat i saviesa.

Besets des de Montjuïc!

TPS ​


----------



## Mei

Moltes felicitats!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Moltes Felicitats i moltes gràcies per la teva ajuda. Sempre és un plaer coincidir amb tú.

Una abraçada.

Ant


----------



## betulina

*Enhorabona, Cecilio!!

*A mi també se'm fan curts, aquests 2.000!!! *Moltes gràcies* per ser per aquí, i que en vinguin molts més!! ​​​


----------



## Tige

Xe què fort!!!

Moltes felicitats Cecilio; un plaer compartir el fòrum!!


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Cecilio: muchas pero muchas felicitaciones por tus valiosos 2,000 aportes y que cumplas muchos más.*

*Con todo cariño y agradecimiento por compartir el foro contigo, **te mando un abrazote de aquellos que no se comparan!!!!*

*Bisous!*
*Fernita.*


----------



## irene.acler

Enhorabuena, Cecilio!


----------



## Rayines

¡Feliz Cumplemil, Cecilio!


----------



## panjabigator

Uau! Ja t'has convertit a un membro del nostre estimat grup de persones que té més de 2.000 posts!  Recorda't que tenim "meetings" setmanalment i no t'oblidis en pagar el teu mensual "dues!"  

Tots vosaltres em ajudeu MOLT i no hi ha paraules per a expressar la meva gratitud.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Cecilio.


----------



## krolaina

¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES, CECILIO!

Sigue por aquí mucho tiempo porque es un auténtico placer aprender contigo.


----------



## Mate

*¡Grande, Cecilio!*​ 
¡Siempre es un placer encontrarte en los foros! 

Un afectuoso saludo - Mate


----------



## heidita

*



¡Grande, Cecilio!

Click to expand...


No lo hubiera podido decir mejor.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!*​


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Felicidades Cecilio!*
*Gracias por tus 2,000 muestras de talento*
*¡Un abrazo!*​ 
       ​


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations!
Did you see this? I don't know why I bothered studying... They're just giving them away now!
Enhorabuena, y gracias por compartir tu sabiduría.

Lola x


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Enhorabona noi, tot un plaer.

RIU


----------



## chics

Hola, moltes felicitats i, sobretot, dues mil gràcies!!! xe...


----------



## jonquiliser

Cecilio, felicidades de mi parte también! O... eso que te dicen: moltes felicitats


----------



## Cecilio

*Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras amables palabras. Sois estupendos, de verdad.*

Me he dado cuenta de que en estos 2000 posts y pico no he utilizado emoticones (smilies) ni una sola vez... Creo que ya va siendo hora de 'estrenarme', así que os mando mi más cordial y afectuoso...





​


----------



## sabrinita85

*Cecilio, complimenti!!!*
* Siempre muy buenas tus aportaciones!

Sigue adelante!
*​


----------



## lamartus

*¡2000! ¡Sí señor, otro grande del foro!

**Me alegra poder felicitarte en esta cifra tan significativa.
Un abrazo enorme y estoy deseando leer toooodos los que vengan detrás.*​


----------



## Cristina.

Felicitats!


----------



## Eugin

O sea, ¡*muchas felicidades* *Y* *muchas gracias* por esas 2.000 presencias tuyas en este foro!!!

Un saludo con todo cariño

¡Y aguanten los _smiles_!!!  (y pongo sólo uno porque hay un límite de 8 smiles por post.... ¡lo que para mí es poquísimo!!!!)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Eugin said:


> ¡Y aguanten los _smiles_!!!  (y pongo sólo uno porque hay un límite de 8 smiles por post.... ¡lo que para mí es poquísimo!!!!)


 
¿En serio, Eugin? ¡Primera noticia! ¡Así que sólo ocho emoticones por post!


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, *Traductora del Poble Sec, Mei, Antpax, betu, Tige, Fernita, Irene, Rayines, panja, Fernando, krola, Mate, heidi, Tampi, lola, RIU, chics, jonqui, Sabri, lamartus, Cristina, Eugin*.

*MUCHAS GRACIAS POR VUESTRAS AMABLES PALABRAS*. Hacéis que me sienta muy bien en este foro.

*Muchas gracias - Moltes gràcies - Thank you very much -
- Vielen Dank - Merci Beaucoup *​


----------



## mirx

Hey Ceci.

Pues ya devoliéndote el favor, creo que casi llegamos juntos.

Pues síguele posteando, y muchas felicidades.


----------



## Eva Maria

Estimat Cecilio, el meu valencià preferit!

Felicitats! 

Ets tot cor i t’estimem molt per ser com ets! (Jo inclosa!)

Petoníssims! (que són els petons màxims, com diu la Montse)

Eva Maria


----------



## Cecilio

Moltes gràcies a vosaltres també, mirx i Eva Maria!


----------



## xeneize

Hola Cecilio!!
Llego tarde, pero llego....(es que no estuve..).
Muchísimas felicidades por tus posts, y congratulaciones por tu trabajo!
Y gracias por la ayuda también 
Chau!


----------



## Cecilio

Muchas gracias por tus amables palabras, Xeneize.


----------

